# Urban Decay: Why I am never buying one of their Eyeshadows



## BettieBloodshed (May 1, 2005)

I had TWO of their eyeshadows explode on me. They get semi ruffled about in my makeup bang and they turn into eyeshadow dust and explode when you open the case. First time it happened it was with an old color from their metal-case days...but yesterday one of my plastic case ones exploded on me.

Am I the only person who has had this problem?

I would blame it to me and my rough handling, but my MAC has never done that, and neither has my Lancome or Estee Lauder.

Grr...its annoying.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 1, 2005)

I've had 3 do that to me (they were depotted and in a 15 pan).  What's really odd is that the Milani, MAC and Jane shadows that were in the pan didn't have a single crack on them.  I think it's just the UD powder formulation that causes this.  Maybe you should only leave them at home?  I think traveling with UD is kinda hard.


----------



## BettieBloodshed (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_I've had 3 do that to me (they were depotted and in a 15 pan).  What's really odd is that the Milani, MAC and Jane shadows that were in the pan didn't have a single crack on them.  I think it's just the UD powder formulation that causes this.  Maybe you should only leave them at home?  I think traveling with UD is kinda hard._

 
Yeah...I guess it must have happened with cabin pressure change when I moved from the USA to the UK.
At least I'm not the only one!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

I've only had one break on me, and it's cuz I dropped it. 

They *are* pretty soft, though. Since they're triple pigmented, there aren't as many binding agents in the e/s like with MAC and other brands.

MAC is only double pigmented.


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

My Rust e/s did the same thing to me and it was so sad b/c UD moved away from Germany....


----------



## notevenjail (May 2, 2005)

My Shattered shattered on me!


----------



## Jillith (May 6, 2005)

I broke uvb once, but I dropped it.  These are so beautiful and well pigmented that I think they are worth the extra gentle care they require.


----------



## sweetmelissa (May 14, 2005)

I've only broken one which I dropped, never had one spontaneously explode.  How strange....but I don't carry them with me much either and when I do I have a UD palette that I put them in.

I still love these shadows though....even if they are a bit unstable, lol.


----------



## moonrevel (May 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *notevenjail* 
_My Shattered shattered on me!_

 
Hahha, maybe I've had too much coffee today because I nearly fell off the couch when I read this!

I have been using Urban Decay for a looooong time, even longer than MAC (perish the thought!), and I have had several shadows crumble on me.  Some I dropped, and some just broke through jostling in my makeup case, and some for apparently no reason at all (it's the makeup demons, muahahah).  They are really really fragile, and though I love them, I never take them out with me anymore, especially the ones in the original packaging because they are the most difficult to open carefully when there is a shattered shadow inside.  I dare not try to depot them, because knowing me, I'll end up covered in Kiddie Pool.


----------



## glassjaw326 (May 23, 2005)

i dont even handle them roughly and lust shattered into dust the other day. it is now sucha bitch openint the e/s just to use it. im thinking about putting it in one of my empty pigment jars since there is no way i can put it back together. ive tried everything!


----------



## roxannalou (May 23, 2005)

Quote:

  They *are* pretty soft, though. Since they're triple pigmented, there aren't as many binding agents in the e/s like with MAC and other brands.  
 
Can someone explain what this means, please? TIA!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (May 27, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE Urban Decay shadows. They are GORGEOUS and go on exactly like they look in the pan. And they never come off my eyes all day when I am at work. 

I have every color they make, and a bunch from previous years that are now discontinued.


----------



## Liz (May 27, 2005)

I like a few of their shadows, but they're more expensive than mac which turns me away. $15 for UD instead of MAC's $9.50.


----------



## maryb74 (May 29, 2005)

*Mine broke too..*

I have had 2 midnight cowboys break on me, also I had the afterglow brush break on me as well..  Weird...


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxannalou* 
_ Quote:

  They *are* pretty soft, though. Since they're triple pigmented, there aren't as many binding agents in the e/s like with MAC and other brands.  
 
Can someone explain what this means, please? TIA!_

 
What part?

Triple pigmented refers to how much pigment is put in the e/s. Too Faced e/s is triple pigmented as well.

Binding agents are what hold the e/s together.


----------



## Isabel (May 29, 2005)

I have had 2 Urban Decay eyeshadows for a while and they have never broke...even when I have dropped them and taken them on a plane to California with me.

Knock on wood lol.


----------



## Nycutie182 (May 31, 2005)

I have 25 UD eyeshadows and have completely used 3. Only two have broken on me.  Shotgun I dropped it but it was nearly empty anyway and hotpants and only because my cousin dropped it twice in one day lol.  I have some from back when the packaging was flat metal containers (two packaging designs ago).  I have old oil slick and old Hazmat (not the 1 with 3 colors) and they're still in great condition.


----------



## orodwen (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_They *are* pretty soft, though. Since they're triple pigmented, there aren't as many binding agents in the e/s like with MAC and other brands.

MAC is only double pigmented._

 
 yup, triple-pigmented & fragile.  they deserve more gingerly treatmant than bumming around in a mu bag.  if someone is the kind of person that just demands a less fragile e/s than UD's then i can see not buying them but the pigment is so lovely.  :loveya:


----------



## firepoppy (Jun 13, 2005)

I have only had 3 UD e/s break on me and that's not many considering I almost always use them and take them out clubbing, etc, to touch up and to do my make-up the next day when I'm staying out.

I broke Roach in the Sell-out face case on the day I got it which made me sad, but only the top layer broke off.

I've had a Stila e/s break too and I think they're just as soft.

I've never had a MAC e/s break yet. *Knocks on wood"*

Katie


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz* 

 
_I like a few of their shadows, but they're more expensive than mac which turns me away. $15 for UD instead of MAC's $9.50._

 
macs eyeshadows arent 9.50 [thats outlet CCO price for mac or pan price] their 13.50 which is only 1.50 difference.

As for the binding and tripple pigment question it says right on the UD website they use less binding and more pigment then any other major brand eyeshadow. Binding is the fillers that keep the eyeshadow together sorta like when you bake a cake you would add eggs and milk and such to make the batter into a liquid form then bake it well they add more of the powder pigment and less of the binders so that you get a brighter or more glittery product but that also makes the product more easily broken and more likely to break under impact.

HTH


----------



## mskitchmas (Jan 5, 2007)

For traveling with UD shadows, I recommend getting one of the cases with the mini shadows in them. They are much less likely to break. Plus you can carry more colors at once!


----------



## Ethel (Jan 10, 2007)

My deluxe shadows keep breaking on me, but they're so pretty I just shift them to screw on containers. I rather like them like that, as a powder I can use them as pigments.


----------



## deazinn (Jan 11, 2007)

Yep, my X shadow from Urban Decay broke, just from opening the fliptop lid.  From Stila, it was Kitten and La Douce. 

I much prefer these two brands over any other for shadows - precisely because of the softness and pigmentation.


----------



## NeoMatrix66612 (Apr 17, 2007)

apparently one can drop some rubbing alcohol into the pan, and they'll harden right up


----------



## VogueInfection (Apr 24, 2007)

My MAC eyeshadows do that to me, but I'm very harsh on them.  I take them to school in my purse that gets thrown around.


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 24, 2007)

I had the Oil Slick (black) in a split new face case break on me the day I bought it and ruin the rest of the case by covering everything in black triple-pigmented dust. I managed to clean off the other 3 e/s a bit, but the glosses and bronzer gel were basically a write off, and there was nothing whatsoever left of Oil Slick (other than black icky stuff all over the other products).

I decided it wasn't the shadow's fault, given the events of the day I'd bought the facecase (the train I'd been on was in a very "near miss" situation with another train(!), I and the other passengers were all thrown a couple of feet across the carriage as our train screeched it's brakes on and gave us an almighty jolt.) I shrugged, reckoned that it was just bad luck, that sure I could probably claim against the railway but it wasn't worth the effort (I'd broke an eyeshadow, not a limb) so just bought another facecase.

This time Oil Slick *and* Hotpants shattered within a week. No near rail disasters to excuse it this time or anything. I do have a coupla Urban Decay e/s still, and I do risk putting them in my palettes, but I would be reluctant to house a dark UD shadow in the same container with my beloved MAC e/s ... just in case it broke.


----------



## jenn2 (May 16, 2007)

MY UD 'X' shadow exploded/crumbled. I accidently dug my nail into it and when I opened the lid (at a later date) it exploded. I repaired it though by following a pigment pressing tutorial (for MAC pigments) and it worked perfectly.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 19, 2007)

Yea 3 of their eyeshadows broke on me. i put them into the tester containers from bare minerals and it's actually more convenient that way.


----------



## yumemiru (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 

 
_I've only had one break on me, and it's cuz I dropped it. 

They *are* pretty soft, though. Since they're triple pigmented, there aren't as many binding agents in the e/s like with MAC and other brands.

MAC is only double pigmented._

 
  what does it mean, triple pigmented versus double pigmented? I actually just got one of the purple colour ones at Ulta today, i like the texture of it.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 11, 2007)

^What she said....Triple-pigmented shadows don't have as many binders and, as a result, are smoother and softer in texture, making them more prone to breakage.


----------



## jess1cuh (Jun 19, 2007)

none of my UD ones have shattered on me but, my mac ones have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe it's just the luck of the draw?!


----------



## shriekingviolet (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess1cuh* 

 
_none of my UD ones have shattered on me but, my mac ones have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe it's just the luck of the draw?!_

 
Same, though I haven't had many MAC ones break either.  All of my UD shadows are deposited and I take them when I travel too and I've never had any problems.  I've even knocked 15 pan palettes with a few UD shadows in them off my dresser and onto the carpet at least a dozen times and they've always been fine.  Not sure why they're sturdier for me than others!


----------



## Mirtilla (Aug 16, 2007)

The same thing has happened to me with two of my ArtDeco (a German brand) e/s. They're very pigmented and soft in texture so probably they suffer from the same problem. Luckily, none of my UD products have shattered on me.


----------



## ndn-ista (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi, I have tried some of the urban decay eyeshadows, I think they may be too shimmering and sparkaley. But I do use some of them if I want my colors to stand out. I use the urban decay eyeliners called 24/7 in black and this green color--they are great! they never smudge or slide off, I would really recommend them. I also like their primer potion!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 16, 2007)

im a UD fanatic but my half baked broke on me the other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. now its in a little 5g sample jar. i gotta remember to go pick up another one. its  my HG gold!!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 16, 2007)

I had 2 break in a set with e/s, l/g and blusher in it. Like Showgirl it went everywhere in the case and the l/g were a write off. It's a shame they broke as I've used the tiny bit that's left in the bottom of the pan and they're gorgeous colours!


----------



## pyxystixx (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 

 
_I've only had one break on me, and it's cuz I dropped it. 

They *are* pretty soft, though. Since they're triple pigmented, there aren't as many binding agents in the e/s like with MAC and other brands.

MAC is only double pigmented._

 
Ooh I didn't know they were 3x pigmented.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## pyxystixx (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_macs eyeshadows arent 9.50 [thats outlet CCO price for mac or pan price] their 13.50 which is only 1.50 difference.

As for the binding and tripple pigment question it says right on the UD website they use less binding and more pigment then any other major brand eyeshadow. Binding is the fillers that keep the eyeshadow together sorta like when you bake a cake you would add eggs and milk and such to make the batter into a liquid form then bake it well they add more of the powder pigment and less of the binders so that you get a brighter or more glittery product but that also makes the product more easily broken and more likely to break under impact.

HTH_

 
Do binders affect the durability of the e/s?  In other words, does the binder make the e/s application last longer on your eyes?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 14, 2008)

my midnight cowboy rides again shattered on me. I THREW IT AWAY!!!

This was before I found specktra and I didn't know you could fix them. I can't believe I did that.


----------



## Daphne69 (Jan 17, 2008)

I am very rough on my makeup, have been using UD for years, never had one break or "explode" (yikes!!) on me...


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 3, 2008)

I had that happen with my Champagne Cover Girl eyeshadow. It wasn't THAT pigmented! Ugh, cheap company.


----------



## mustardgirl (Feb 4, 2008)

I really love UD for their sparkly eyeshadows in particular but I didn't realize there were problems with exploding/shattering (obviously if you drop it, I can understand it shattering).  Those of you with broken ones, have you tried re-pressing it back?  

I was wondering if maybe adding a few drops of alcohol to the eyeshadow itself would help it "harden" a little so that it's less likely to randomly explode/shatter?  I depotted a few UD eyeshadows for travel/convenience sake and I had used the method of using rubbing alcohol to get it out of the pot which wound up seeping into the eyeshadow itself because I had used a lot (wasn't sure how much to use because I was still inexperienced at depotting).  I haven't experienced any shattering/breaking at all and the eyeshadows still apply on very well.  I'm kind of paranoid now though after reading this thread - maybe I will separate the eyeshadows into quads or something based on color just in case something happens to one and it shatters/explodes.


----------



## kaylaklvc (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow I didn't know that UD eyeshadows were so breakable! I'm always really careful with my MAC shadows because of that problem.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 8, 2008)

I love UD and have never had any problems. Mustardgirl makes a great suggestion though, a drop of alcohol or two should do the job. Do you suggest I use that as a preventative method or only once they have broken, if they do?


----------



## mustardgirl (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_I love UD and have never had any problems. Mustardgirl makes a great suggestion though, a drop of alcohol or two should do the job. Do you suggest I use that as a preventative method or only once they have broken, if they do?_

 
Hmm well it can't hurt to put a few drops in and let it soak - if its already broken you can add in the alcohol to it to "gel" it back together and press it in the pan.  If you look up EnKoreMakeup's youtube videos, he had a tutorial on how to re-press your eyeshadows to save them and/or pigment pressing tutorials (which is basically the same process).


----------



## deathcabber (Feb 18, 2008)

I just have to say that I have had like 20 of these and none have shattered!


----------



## Jade1012 (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's what works for me... If I know that I am going to have them bouncing around in my purse or in a make up bag when traveling.. I cut a small thin piece or bubble wrap or foam wrap and put it inside the case over the shadow. It fits in there snugly and the lid closes perfectly. I have had my "Shattered"  shatter on me in my Coach bag (damn, I was pissed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and after that debacle was when I came up with the idea. Seems to work very well as I have not had another one break and mess up my bag again. Hope this helps.


----------



## infernalmachine (May 15, 2008)

but UD shadows are so pretty and pigmenty ... i'd just leave em at home (not like i usually apply makeup in public anyway, apart from lip gloss)


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (May 18, 2008)

I don't usually need to reapply them ayways, so I just don't bring them along.
Although I'd be scared if I was travling and I brought some after hearing these stories x_x


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 30, 2008)

I am turned off by how soft they are (MAC's are soft and pigmented enough, we don't need them _that _soft or pigmented!), and by how much glitter they have (my Uzi is seriously unusable). I also dislike the tacky, cheap looking packaging. The Genie Primer Potion is charming, but the fat foundation potions, strange liquid liner containers, the cardboard palettes, and the plastic coin eyeshadows are a real turn off for me.


----------



## lavish_habits (May 30, 2008)

I love UD's eyeshadows, and have never had a problem with them breaking. I personally like the smooth texture of them, but no eyeshadow I've tried yet is as soft as Cargos...love those too, but that's a whole 'nother topic!


----------

